# Wiper Linkage



## blue.monkey (Apr 26, 2005)

Hello,
I Have A 2000 Altima GXE, It Appears as though the drivers side wiper linkage has become disconnected inside the cowl cover. I can hear it make noise when the affected wiper is moved by hand. I looked at the tech manual and it says to take off the cowl cover. Does anyone know what kind of bit the cowl cover screws take? Looking at them it looks like they have no profile at all, just a round screw head with a round circle cut in the center. 
thanks for any help.

Kevin


----------



## Spddracer (Jan 31, 2003)

blue.monkey said:


> Hello,
> I Have A 2000 Altima GXE, It Appears as though the drivers side wiper linkage has become disconnected inside the cowl cover. I can hear it make noise when the affected wiper is moved by hand. I looked at the tech manual and it says to take off the cowl cover. Does anyone know what kind of bit the cowl cover screws take? Looking at them it looks like they have no profile at all, just a round screw head with a round circle cut in the center.
> thanks for any help.
> 
> Kevin


They just pop out. There push clips. Pry them up with a lil screwdriver.


----------



## blue.monkey (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks, 
I did that and I bought the new drivers side wiper link arm at the dealer, suprisingly only 10 dollars.


----------



## acx4 (Dec 30, 2015)

How did you install it, does it just pop in?


----------

